# garage



## tim (Jan 7, 2009)

just wondering if i build an encloser in my garage i live in rhode island and the winters get cold and my garage is not heated but i was wondering if i could do this by adding a space heater of some short does anyone think this is posable i have a hang on wall 5000btu elertric heater whats every body think of this sorry for the spelling


----------



## DaveDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

It depends on many factors. What's the lowest temp that gets down to in the garage? Is the garage insulated? Do the doors leak? Do you open the doors?

Temp in the garage should be in the 50's for hibernation, an occasional drop into the upper 40's would be OK. It's said they can survive 35 degrees for short periods.


----------



## mr.king (Jan 7, 2009)

I live in massachusettes and I think you could keep your tegu in the garage depending with the correct heating but personally I wouldn't do it though temps vary from day to day so much in new england lol.


----------



## ColdThirst (Jan 8, 2009)

A space heater would suck a ton of electricity and your parents proly wont be too keen on that. youll have to rigg up somthing in the house, it doesnt have to be cold for them to hibernate. I tried with all my might to keep mine from hibernating. With the cage temps at 86 all the time she was still like screw you guys I'm goin to sleep. And when she stopped getting up every four days or so, I just shut the light out. 
The cage is in my living room and the tv, sterio, people everywhere, the door slamming etc, when it hibernates its out! The noise didnt bother it at all. And my living room never went up or down from 73 degrees the entire summer/winter and then 6 months later, tada! theres a tegu looking at me like turn the heat lamp on stupid im trying to sun. 
So dont fret about it too much and if it stays in the house and doesnt hibernate, that means it will just grow faster and get more used to you being around and handling it.


----------



## aj12790 (Jan 19, 2009)

I live in the sticks of NY and have a cage in my garage.It stays at a steady 78-80 degrees with the right thermostat and set up.If you need any info let me know.The cage I have is 6x3x3 and is made out of 3/4 plywood


----------



## kurtle55 (Feb 25, 2009)

don't do it. i tried it with my red tailed boa and ended up spending 250 bucks on respiratory infection meds.


----------



## mr.tegu (Feb 25, 2009)

OHH you can keep it in the garage, as long as you keep it around the 60s i think would be just fine at night. I would though have something in the enclosure such as a ceramic heat emmiter if the teg does want to warm a bit. Anything lower then 50 i think would make me a bit nervous i think.


----------

